# Doctors can bury their mistakes...



## The Backward OX (Jul 2, 2012)

Some of you guys may remember I had major surgery 18 months ago. At that time the surgeon arranged a radioactive glucose scan to determine whether or not a lump in my lung was malignant.

And what happened? He forgot to follow up on the scan result, didn’t he? 

Now, finally, as a result of my own inquisitiveness, I have learnt that not only was the lump probably malignant, but also that the cancer has possibly spread. Further tests are needed.

If malignancy is confirmed and it has spread, it’s incurable.

The outcome may have been different if the scan had been followed up 18 months ago.

If I was 20 years younger, I’d be suing that surgeon for malpractice. As it is, at my age of 76, his mistake may be a blessing in disguise. This could be the quick way out, avoiding years of discomfort and pain brought on by all the other ailments that beset us as we age. I’ll be refusing treatment except for palliative care.

*My message to you is to never, ever trust a doctor. *


----------



## Potty (Jul 2, 2012)

Sue him, give it to a worthy charity. Sorry to hear about this Ox. I had rather hoped to get to know you before you stuffed it in the hedges.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 2, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Some of you guys may remember I had major surgery 18 months ago. At that time the surgeon arranged a radioactive glucose scan to determine whether or not a lump in my lung was malignant.
> 
> And what happened? He forgot to follow up on the scan result, didn’t he?
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that BOx, all I can do is wish you the best.


Until doctors start getting prosecuted for culpable homicide, these things will continue to occur. If you have an admission that the doctor failed to check the scan then you have a prima facie case for medical negligence - It may not help you, but it may prevent others from suffering at the hands of a doctor who should not be practising. The usual get out is pressure of work, it's a difficult profession and all the usual crap; if I, driving home from a hard day at the factory (I once worked 60 hours without sleep) had run over a child, hard work and difficulty of process would not be accepted as an excuse, it is about time the law stopped accepting it as an excuse from the medical profession.


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 2, 2012)

#2   Don't put so much trust in your doctor that you become lax and don't bother to request the results of important tests! It's your health, not theirs.

Let's hope it's not malignant. Cancer is nothing to hope for; my sister went through it twice and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear that B ox, you're only six years older than me and if I were in your shoes I'd be hopping mad.

I don't see this as a blessing in disguise - I see it as inexcusable incompetence.

Old age does not necessarily mean years of pain. Last Wednesday the 27 June, I was at my late husbands great-aunt's 90th birthday party, she was up, dancing and partying with the best of them, until 4am in the morning - I was in bed and sound asleep by 1:30am as was a lot of the other guests, (some a lot younger than me) "I just had to add that last bit"

Here's hoping that everything turns up trumps for you. I wish you well.


----------



## philistine (Jul 2, 2012)

I was completely trusting in the medical field until a few years ago. After a series of bad service, sub-standard (and in one case, downright incorrect) diagnoses and dismissive attitudes by GPs, I've changed my tune. There's one good doctor at my local surgery, and I make it clear I'd like to see her every time.

If I were you, I'd perform a colonoscopy with a stern affidavit.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 2, 2012)

That's terrible news, Ox. Though I think the 'doctor' shouldn't get a pass on his indefensible actions, I do understand the need to enjoy what time you may or may not have left, and not to spend your last days battling in the legal system.


----------



## Potty (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm of the frame of mind that I'm going down fighting. The other half often asks what she should do if I'm ever put on life support/seriously disabled. I keep telling her to keep me alive as long as possible, only because I'm a spiteful person and I don't want to make my demise easy on the thing that's trying to demise me.

In the words of Sir Terry Pratchett: "I haven't caught alzheimer's, it has caught me!"


----------



## Winston (Jul 2, 2012)

B OX, you can't control your circumstances, but you can determine how you react to them.  From my perspective, you are showing grace, maturity and courage.

You have every right to be bitter and angry, yet you do not sound that way.  Instead, you take the time to advise the rest of us to learn from your predicament.  

I pray that you stick around with us, for selfish reasons.  If circumstances do not allow this, you do what you think is best.  We support you.

Take care of yourself.  I look forward to seeing your posts in the future.  God willing.


----------



## Potty (Jul 2, 2012)

Winston said:


> I pray that you stick around with us, for selfish reasons.



Here here.


----------



## Cefor (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this, Ox.

You know, I don't think I'd handle this as well as you, if someone I knew or if I had gone through the same thing, Ox. I'd scream to the Courts at the top of my lungs about the arrogant bugger who thought he would gamble with my/someone I know's life.

And, about not suing the surgeon? You probably should. It's not like it's an honest mistake. The guy was being lazy. There are so many ways to remind yourself about something you have to do that for him to forget to follow up on his patient's care is unforgivable. Give the money to charity or someone you know if you don't want it.


----------



## nerot (Jul 2, 2012)

I am sorry that this has happened to you and I sure understand your desire not to have a legal battle to contend with. I know for myself that sometimes peace is more important than justice. I hope that you are around a long time so that we can continue to enjoy your posts.

Sadly, medical mistakes and lack of appropriate follow up happen more than one would like to believe. After navigating the healthcare system and finding how inefficient it is, I have begun to keep a copy of my medical records. I carry them with me from doctor to doctor. I also follow up on tests that have been ordered and taken to see that each doctor gets the information necessary and acts on it if needed. It bothers me that I have to manage my healthcare but it is that or a possible bad outcome.


----------



## wyf (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm willing to bet you survive this out of sheer curmudgeonliness, Ox.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2012)

Potty said:


> Here here.


 What he said.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 2, 2012)

I was talking to a nurse earlier today, who said, “Who knows? Your cancer might be slow-acting.”

“Oh?” said I.

“Yes,” she said, “You could be with us for another 12 months.”


_Woot! _


----------



## philistine (Jul 2, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> I was talking to a nurse earlier today, who said, “Who knows? Your cancer might be slow-acting.”
> 
> “Oh?” said I.
> 
> ...



Was it a nurse who said that, or Woody Allen? Jesus


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 3, 2012)

Loosen up, mate. You're a long time dead.


----------



## Potty (Jul 3, 2012)

.... someone has to say this, who is going to continue your writing legacy?


----------



## Baron (Jul 3, 2012)

Potty said:


> .... someone has to say this, who is going to continue your writing legacy?


Whatever you do, don't say his name three times...


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 3, 2012)

I suppose I should convert to Islam while there’s still time. Then I’d have those 70 virgins waiting for me on the other side.


----------



## Baron (Jul 3, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> I suppose I should convert to Islam while there’s still time. Then I’d have those 70 virgins waiting for me on the other side.



They'll all be male, Edna.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 3, 2012)

Baron said:


> They'll all be male, Edna.



And?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 4, 2012)

*Jesus wept*

I have just discovered, via the net, that the first specialist my quack wanted to refer me to regarding my lungs, and whom I rejected due to what I learnt, from his secretary, about his tardiness with appointments, had faced a disciplinary board five years ago over killing a patient with the wrong medication. 


http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/news/queensland/patient-died-after-receiving-wrong-meds/2007/11/23/1195753302489.html


----------



## MaggieMoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Far out, that's madness.  Sorry to hear this news.
I've also had my dash with doctors here in Melbourne.  Nothing as bad as your issue, but my specialist I was seeing just over 25 years ago, for numerous cysts, claimed I could never have children.  Until I fell pregnant and had a nasty miscarriage.  Then he claimed I could get pregnant, but could never carry full term...  Yes, you guess it I did.  And he also claimed that the babe's born from me would have issues.  And yep you guessed it again, I now have two teenage children, both strong, healthy and excelling in their education and musical instruments that they play. What's worse was they put me on a diet during the second pregnancy due to Gestational Diabetes claiming my boy would be born big and overweight...  And not go full term, but I went full term and 10 days overdue and he was born underweight.  I saw at least 10 different doctors during my second pregnancy going on about all sorts of weird things that would happen to me during labour...  But nothing happened and both my children were born naturally, with a only five hours of labour for the first and four and a half, for the second.  
Some doctors are hopeless.  
Oh and by the way, you should sue.  I almost did.  I mean just think, what if I didn't really want children.  Luckily for that useless doctor I did!
Go ahead sue.


----------



## Winston (Jul 4, 2012)

After careful viewing all the facts, Winston has chosen the appropriate course of action vis a vis the "doctor' in question:

"Burnin's too good for him!  Hanging too good for him!  He needs to be torn into itsy bits pieces and BURIED ALIVE!"
Hannover Fist, at the trial of Captain Stern.  _Heavy Metal _1981


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 4, 2012)

I’ve just been speaking on the phone to another cancer specialist – the one who treated me 18 months ago for thyroid cancer. He said, “You’d better have a bronchoscopy without delay. What you have now might not be lung cancer, but thyroid cancer that’s spread to your lung.”

_Woot!

_If that’s the case I could still be here, annoying you, for years. Thyroid cancer’s treatable.


----------



## Potty (Jul 4, 2012)

Edited: Not sure my idea of humor will go down well. Best of luck in the scan Ox!


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought they took your thyroid out? 
Pathetic negligence.
I missed you.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 5, 2012)

Eluixa said:


> I thought they took your thyroid out?
> Pathetic negligence.
> I missed you.



I've missed you too. 

They _did_ take the thyroid out. It was cancerous. I've been having treatment. The negligence was on the part of the surgeon, not following up on a scan that was done immediately after the thyroidectomy.


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 5, 2012)

A scan that would have shown the job done incompletely, I'd imagine. How is your thyroid therapy going? And research vitamin C therapy, megadoses. I've got to go to sleep, but catch you soon I hope.


----------



## Baron (Jul 6, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> I suppose I should convert to Islam while there’s still time. Then I’d have those 70 virgins waiting for me on the other side.



As confirmation of my previous response, check this out:

http://www.writingforums.com/published-poetry/87895-eliza.html


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 6, 2012)

Baron said:


> As confirmation of my previous response, check this out:
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/published-poetry/87895-eliza.html



Self-praise is no recommendation.


----------

